# New phones coming out?



## NicT (Oct 3, 2011)

Does anyone know what the rumored phones Verizon is gonna release maybe before the family share deal? I've heard the S3 but what else. I wanna upgrade but I don't wanna be stuck with something when I wished I would've gotten something else. Anyone know?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidxixis (Jun 9, 2011)

Got my fingers crossed for the S3!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NicT (Oct 3, 2011)

Seems like its gonna be better than the gnex. Do they have the same batteries and radios though?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Hoping for the s3 as well.


----------



## NicT (Oct 3, 2011)

Any others rumored?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## holcomb273 (Nov 12, 2011)

With so many new android phones coming out its too hard to tell which one will be without problems. I know most of you will hate on me but I am waiting for the iPhone 5. I had and iPhone 4 while I lived in Brazil for 2 months and It did everything that I needed it to do. But what caused me to want to switch is the apps. It is mind-blowing how much better the apps are for the iPhone. I have my trusty Droid X and no doubt it is a great phone but I got lucky choosing a device that I could stick with for 2 years.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Looks like at least three of the new Sony phones will be coming to U.S. carriers by end of summer as well. With those, the S3, and the new HTCs and the older Rezound, these are pretty good times. That said, where are the keyboards?!


----------

